# Where to rent a boat?



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been up to Strawberry several times and have rented a boat. I'm not ready to buy my own boat, but I would like to know if there are other Utah waters where you can rent boats for fishing. It'd be nice to try a few other places now and then. Are there any places that will rent you a boat and a truck to haul it for a reasonable price?

It'd be nice if the places were located close enough to the Salt Lake Valley that I could go in the morning and be back by night, but I'll take any info you care to share. I'm thinking of doing a fishing/camping weekend and as of now the place we're going is Strawberry.

Thanks!


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I guide alittle on willard for walleye and wipers it might be more cost effective for you to go with someone that knows the water so you get the max fish for the time and the money.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Fishlake, Flaming gorge, and Lake Powell all have on site boat rentals. No need to rent a truck for these. I don't know how prices compare with Strawberry.


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Try Kevin @ rockport sports/daytrips.
He rents boats on the water at rockport or anything else that deal with water.
I'm sure he can hook you up, There # is 1-435-654-8294 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone have a resource for boat rental in ST. George? Sand hollow or quail creek? I'm looking to go down this weekend and part of next week and get the prespawn bite on


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> Anyone have a resource for boat rental in ST. George? Sand hollow or quail creek? I'm looking to go down this weekend and part of next week and get the prespawn bite on


Lucky bugger!!

Gameface- Orvis1 is a good guy and he has both! :wink: No but seriously, as long as you chip in for gas in the truck and boat he is good to work with. Lots cheaper than a 200 dollar boat rental and he know how to fish.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

good question and even better info back. i would imagine if more people new where to go and who to contact someone could increase some business. one thing i dont see is actual numbers. those who have rented a boat how much did it cost you? i am very interested in fishlake and renting a boat there. i am going to google it and see if i cant find anything at fishlake but if anyone knows about that place let me know.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Dude buy a boat. I used to use a 12 foot fish hunter raft with a 1.5 hp tanaka out board. granted it was horible in the wind, but I could always get in 5 to 6 hours of fishing in the morning. I even had a home made downrigger mounted next to the outboard. There are even realy nice pontoon boats that mount eletric motors. The amount of money you are spending on renting adds up. With smaller boats you don't launch from normal places. Two beefy guys can pick up a 14 foot alum boat. You can tow a 14 foot boat with a compact car, trolling motor in trunk. I have seen station wagons towing 17 to 19 foot boats. (yeah haw hill billy style). I have fished for kokanee from anvil draw in a 14 foot boat. Though bottom line YOU DO HAVE TO WHATCH THE WIND AND WEATHER, but I have never second guested and got the heck out of there.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have nice toon and motor i use at the berry but not good for the wife and little boy. i have been looking at sportsmans they have a 12-14 foot with trailer and motor i think its 3k maybe. but i want a trip now and 3k well thats down the road i dont want to wait and would like 1 meaningful trip and sometimes its easier to spend 500 for a kick a$% trip than to wait 3 months and by a small boat. i have looked at ksl at the 1970 boats i would for sure sport one of those on the water and not care how ugly i think thats a real fisherman. what a waste on the 70k boats when you only get 4 months use. just my thoughts.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

If you happen to work at HAFB MWR rents small boats. Don't know the rate but I've seen the boats in the MWR lot.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Joe's Valley says they rent boats, but that is just what I found looking on the internet a while back: http://www.joesvalleyresort.com/marina.htm

Fish Lake does as well, I have rented a boat there before, but it has been a few years.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

what would you compare fishlake to? i have never been to any place south of utah lake i mainly fish from there north. i have seen on maps that it looks quite big. is it as big as utah lake or the berry. 

how much was it years ago to rent a boat at fishlake.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> what would you compare fishlake to? i have never been to any place south of utah lake i mainly fish from there north. i have seen on maps that it looks quite big. is it as big as utah lake or the berry.
> 
> how much was it years ago to rent a boat at fishlake.


Fishlake is cheap like 30-40 bucks for a 1/2 day rental. It is smaller than the berry for sure and you always have a chance of hooking a mac there. I know at east canyon, strawberry, jordanelle, and flaming gorge also have boat rentals. I post open seats when I have them, shoot me a P.M. and see where I am headed some time.

Nortah-thanks for the kind words, always enjoy our trips out in the boat.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> i have been looking at sportsmans they have a 12-14 foot with trailer and motor i think its 3k


 It's to bad, I sold my 1972 17 foot starcraft with a 150 hp motor last year for 1500.00. I paid 3200.00 for it 5 years ago. There are alot of good deals out there. Get yourself ready with the cash and just keep looking, it will come along.


----------

